# 550 access denied during FTP upload



## dygpr97 (Mar 4, 2009)

I cannot upload files via FTP to any server from my Mac, which is running Leopard 10.5.5.  I have tried accessing four different servers, using five different FTP clients (Finder, Fetch, Dreamweaver, Cyberduck and FireFTP), and I have contacted the network administrators to double-check IPs, usernames, passwords, etc.  I can read these servers, I just can't write to them, and I've tried checking the permission settings on my files as well.

I am one of the very few Mac users in my organization, and our IT department doesn't have any suggestions that I haven't already tried.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 4, 2009)

Passive mode or active mode for FTP?  Any firewalls/routers between you and the servers?

An error 550 is actually sent by the FTP _server_, so there may not be anything you can do about it on your end -- i.e., it's not an incorrect setting on your computer.  Most commonly, this error is sent because your FTP user account does not have permission to upload to the directory you're currently in, or upload at all.

What servers are these?  If you log in to the FTP server from a Windows machine using the same username and password, are you able to upload there?


----------



## dygpr97 (Mar 4, 2009)

Right now, my settings are for passive mode.  I don't have any firewalls set on my individual machine, but I don't know much about the network setup beyond that.  My network administrator didn't seem to think it had anything to do with our campus network.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you get that same error also when ftp'ing from Terminal?
Is there anything else showing in Console when that connection fails?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 4, 2009)

dygpr97 said:


> My network administrator didn't seem to think it had anything to do with our campus network.


Yeah, it sounds like your FTP user account does not have permission to upload files.  Do you know for sure whether or not you're supposed to be able to upload, and where you're supposed to be able to upload?


----------

